# What is my dog?



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I was reading over my dogs pedigree and it says he is a apbt but alot of his lineage is american staffordshire terrior. he has akc and ukc gr champions in his back round as a matter of fact he has the same ones over and over like his lineage is all half brother to half sister bred to sire. the only gr ch i can find that is apbt is adams & crutchfeild's "Art" rom. he goes back to alot more match style dogs on his dam side. but i was wondering why it is considered a pure apbt with the adba if he is mostly am staff. can some one please explain this to me. thanks in advance.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Simple. The word "pit bull" is worth a lot of money. Yep, even the registries use it to get rich.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your dog is a pitterstaff, a mix between APBT and AST. Unfortunately you can register a AST with the UKC and ADBA as an APBT. 2 different breeds reg as one breed, it is a big problem in the UKC ring and it has made it hard to finish APBT's in UKC because of it.


----------



## Shultz'sMommy (Sep 2, 2009)

*not sure what type my dog is?*

i recently took in my pit bull he was abandoned and left at a house that someone moved from... i have no idea what type of pit he is since i dont have papers on him or parents i would really like to find out but dont know where to go for that type of info..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow i have papers and am confused i think with out papers you will never know just be happy with your pooch. i am getting a pedigree analisys and percentage sheet in a couple weeks in the mail from the adba and that should help me figure it out.


----------

